# Best plow for 97 T100?



## ohweiss (Aug 20, 2007)

I just bought a 97 Toyota T100 and want to put a plow on it, nothing commercial or heavy as I only plow my home and about 15K square feet of warehouse parking lot. I'm in NH so we do get some decent snowfall, but I'm patient so I'd rather take a few swipes instead of plowing with some monster plow or buying an F250. 

Most important to me is not buying something that won't tax my T100 and something that I can take off in the summer and not carry around a bunch of metal on the front of the truck year round. Any suggestions? Thanks for any help.


----------

